# Votre top 10 "Logiciels Utiles"



## Saevin (20 Août 2012)

Tout est dans le titre, étant un presque nouveau fan de Mac (j'ai acheté mon iMac 2011 27" il y a environ 6 mois, je voudrais savoir quels sont vos logiciels favoris ! J'aime beaucoup les logiciels de type "utilitaire" qui aide à l'optimisation du Mac mais je suis ouvert à tout.

J'ai actuellement OnyX, iStat Menus, Alfred, Adium, AppCleaner, ClamXav, The Unarchiver, IP Scanner, iDefrag (demo, malheureusement) et FreeMemory !


----------



## pouet13 (20 Août 2012)

Free Memory
iStat
Bartender
Littlesnitch
Caffeine
iNet
Live Wallpaper
Ctrl Alt delete
1password
.....


----------



## Sly54 (20 Août 2012)

Saevin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup les logiciels de type "utilitaire" qui aide à *l'optimisation* du Mac mais je suis ouvert à tout.


Le Mac est plutôt bien optimsé à la base, il faut donc faire très attention à ce type de logiciels (surtout qsuand on débute sur Mac).


Par ex. ceux-là sont peu (pas ?) utiles :


Saevin a dit:


> AppCleaner,  iDefrag (demo, malheureusement)


----------



## hogs (20 Août 2012)

Logiciels utilitaires:
Cheatsheet (gratuit - raccourcis clavier)
Cleanmydrive (gratuit - nettoyage des .dstore sur clé usb + éjection)
Carbon copy cloner (payant - backup / clone)
Coconut battery (gratuit - surveillance de la dégradation de la batterie)
Dropbox et Skydrive (gratuit - fichier sur le cloud)
The Unarchiver (gratuit - décompresseur rar, etc..)
Parallel Desktop (payant - machine virtuelle)
Pour le reste, pas d'Onyx ou autres outils "system", je n'en ressent pas le besoin.

Logiciels productifs:
la suite MS Office 2011 (payant - suite bureautique)
Pixelmator (Payant - traitement d'image)
Gimp (gratuit - traitement d'image)

Logiciels divers:
SpalshID (payant - gestion des mots de passes entre mes iDevices)
Tohr browser (gratuit - navigation anonyme)
Netnewswire (gratuit - flux rss)

Pas de jeux, le MBA n'est pas vraiment fait pour les jeux que j'aime


----------



## Saevin (20 Août 2012)

Merci tout le monde pour vos réponses  J'espère en avoir d'autres.

Sly54 : Je trouve utile de défragmenter son Mac une fois par je ne sais pas encore combien de mois. Je sais que d'autres utilisateurs de Mac ne partage pas du tout mon opinion mais bon lol. Et pour Appcleaner, vrai que c'est pas le plus utile de tous mais j'aime bien son principe de rechercher une app. et de supprimer vraiment tout son contenu. Sinon, à la fin ça reste des choix personnels, des goûts.


----------



## tsss (20 Août 2012)

Le faite de faire un clone puis de le restaurer à pour effet (entre autre) de défragmenter la partition clonée. Superduper, fonctionne très bien 

Sinon pour le reste, pensez à utiliser le désinstalleur (si il existe) livré avec le soft que vous souhaitez désinstaller, le reste appcleaner (& cie) je préfère mes mains et pour quelques .plist de quelques ko ....


----------



## nemrod22 (20 Août 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Le faite de faire un clone puis de le restaurer à pour effet (entre autre) de défragmenter la partition clonée. Superduper, fonctionne très bien



J'ai été bluffé de la qualité de ce log
Clonage du dd il y a un mois, puis réinstallation il y a une semaine (j'ai pas aimé ML...:rose
en 1H30 mon portable était comme à l'origine avec les softs installés et une autonomie retrouvée.
Alors je dis oui SuperDuper fait partit des logiciels indispensables à posséder


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (30 Août 2012)

salut,
Mon Top 10 :

1) Alfred : lanceur d'appli, bar de recherche internet, bar de recherche iTunes et beaucoup beaucoup de truc ! gratuit avec une version allégé et 15£ pour la version PewerPack (iTunes, script...). Franchement, toutes les personnes à qui je l'ai conseillé (meme la version free) l'on adopté, 1000 fois mieux que le spotlight. Et en plus petite team de développeur indépendant, alors tout le mérite est pour eux et les 15£ sont pas grand chose pour le pouvoir de cette appli (à mon gouts). Un lien ici

2) Little Snitch : Firewall inversé pour empecher vos applis de se connecté à internet quand vous le voulez pas. un lien ici

3) iStat Menu : Excellent outil pour voir en permanence des infos hardware de son Mac (T°, débit, vitesse, utilisation...)

4) Onyx : la boite à outil du mac, permet de réglé pas mal de problème sur votre mac quand ceux ci arrive et de faire un peu de maintenance sans se prendre la tête. De plus il permet d'ajouter quelques petites option à l'OS sympathique (option our le dock par ex). Gratuit et essentiel pour le bien de votre mac à mon avis.

5) Transmission : pour moi le meilleur logiciel pour le Torrent

6) Transmit : pour moi le meilleur soft pour le transfert de données (FTP, webdav...) et qui permet de monter les disques dans le finder grace à un icone dans le barre de menu. Payant, sinon en donationware : cyberduck est pas mal du tout.

7) Adium : logiciel de chat permettant de gérer vos comptes Google/AIM/Facebook et j'en passe, gratuit, super personnalisable. Pas de caméra, mais j'en ai pas le besoin perso. un lien ici

8) BetterTouchTool : Appli 2 en 1 permettant d'ajouter des gestures à la Magic Mouse et aux trackpads (jusqu'à 5 doigts !) et permet aussi d'auto redimensionner les fenetres dans des zones de l'écran (comme sur Windows 7) ce qui manque un peu sur OSX. un lien ici

9) DaisyDisk : permet de voir l'espace disque en detail de son Mac, utile les jours de ménages ! (gratuit ou pyant sans attentes)

10) gfxCardStatus : permet de voir quelle carte graphique est en cours d'utilisation et de forcer celle qu'on veux si besoin.


10.2  ) Le HackStore : une sorte d'appstore de logicel gratuit (et pas cracké !) souvent par des petits developpeur indépendant. Encore a améliorer, mais ça promet ! un lien ici


----------



## Monoskiingman (4 Octobre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> J'ai été bluffé de la qualité de ce log
> Clonage du dd il y a un mois, puis réinstallation il y a une semaine (j'ai pas aimé ML...:rose
> en 1H30 mon portable était comme à l'origine avec les softs installés et une autonomie retrouvée.
> Alors je dis oui SuperDuper fait partit des logiciels indispensables à posséder



Je plussoie largement sur ce logiciel.
C'est le premier que j'installe pour faire un clone de départ que je mets de coté pour revenir à 0 si le besoin s'en fait sentir et un deuxième clone qui augmente au rythme du Mac

Et la défragmentation par clone et ce qu'il y a de mieux à mon goût

Atchao


----------

